# Severum now has pop-eye!



## Marin (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi again, I am trying to treat a severum for a long while, please see the below thread for previous treatments:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=220951
Now I just noticed that he has pop-eye on one side! How can I not notice this, I don't know!.. I am not sure for how long it was present. 
This morning I have started him on Kanamycin at 50ppm concentration (higher recommended range), before I knew about pop-eye. So is KAnamycin the right thing to use?? MY web searches show that it is, but I will feel more comfortable if somebody verifies that too. 
He is getting partial water changes every other day , and during a medication, I do %25 water changes every day. I was planning to add Kanamycin sulfate every 24 hours, as suggested here:
http://www.novalek.com/aquavet/kanamycin.htm
Does that sound right? I am also keeping 1tbsp of salt per 5 gallons of water.
Much thanks,
Marin


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

my fish had pop eye and a medicine called Melafix cleared it up in 3 days i dont know much about the one stuff u talked about


----------



## Marin (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, I have tried Melafix already but it did not help with popeye. It did help the wounds heal though.
Sinc eI have last posted, I made these treatments (I continued daily water changes of 30-50% and kept 1TBSP of salt per 5G all the time):

-A full dose (5 days) of Kanamycin at 50ppm recommended concentration. I could have gone up to 100ppm it looks like for internal infections. He looked better, but not completely healed.

-After doing a large watre change and cleaning the medication with activated charcoal, I waited for a few days using just Melafix. He started to worsen again (white fuzzy growths in the holes and not eating).

-So I started using Maracyn and Maracyn 2 concurrently since 3 days by now. The wounds look a lot better, fuzzy white growths are smaller. But left eye is still much bigger than the other, although it is not as big as some pictures I have seen. He is eating a little better.

My questions are:

-I increased the salt concentration to 2 TBSP per 5Gallons, would it cause more swelling in the eye?

-Sometimes I see Epsom salt being recommended to draw the excess fluid out of the body, would it help with popeye?

I will appreciate any suggestions.

Much thanks!!
Marin


----------



## Marin (Jan 8, 2008)

Another note: He started spitting the food out again, although he is very interested in food. And I also don't think his sight is as good as before, he seems to "miss" the food often.. 
Before using Maracyns, I did a treatment with Metronidazole, giving twice a day for 8 days. It seemed to help. Do you think I can safely repeat Metronidazole treatment again?
Do you have any other suggestions?
Thanks.
Marin


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi Marin

I just answered your pm but to get additional thoughts and help from others I'll repeat here.

Spitting out food is one of the first symptoms of bloat and since this fish has been struggling for awhile now it wouldn't be surprising that he now has bloat--when fish are stressed and weakened that's when they're most susceptible to bloat. The eye is a concern but bloat has the potential to kill him much faster.

I would finish up on the antibiotics, do a few partial water changes, siphon the gravel and then give him 12-24 hours off meds, (maybe closer to the 12 hours) and try treating him with Jungle Parasite Clear or Clout. Both contain metronidazole.

What do you think?

Robin


----------



## Marin (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Robin, thank you !
OK I just ordered JPR and Clout tablets. I will be away for a few days but I will make sure somebody else will do it, since there is no time to loose. Bloat looks really scary! He does not seem to have it just yet, but I understand it could be too late when you see the symptom.

Regarding the treatment, I was reading the below article:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat.php

So should I follow the Clout treatment recommended here? OR should I follow some other method? It looks like it is a really stong drug, and I am a bit anxious since I will be away until the Jan 3rd. May be we hould try JPR treatment instead...?

Also in the above article, one cause for bloat was listed as adding salt continuosly to the aquarium. Homer is having a constant amount of salt (1TBSP per 5 Gallons) in his water for many months by now! I have given a break may be once or twice , as far as I can remember, but since he has never fully recovered, I was keeping it in. Now I increased it to 2tbsp per 5 G and the eye actually looks more swollen. I was thinking of making a large water change to remove most of it today, if that makes sense??

One more question: When dosing with MAracyns, do we add additional tablets for the volume of water removed during water changes? I guess this is a frequent question, but I cannot find a definite answer. If it is a medication that needs to build in water over time, then I would think yes, I should replace the amount removed in water changes (plus add the daily dose)? What do you think?

Thanks!
Marin


----------



## Marin (Jan 8, 2008)

Robin, I think he is swallowing some of the food he is eating. He makes such a mess, it is hard to tell. But he is very interested in sinking pellets soaked in Nourish vitamin solution, but he is very slow catching them. He is not so much interested once they reach the floor. He would swallow the piece right away if it happens to "fall into his mouth" and spits out bits and pieces from his gills and from his mouth. But he is probably swallowing some. He was not making such a mess when he was eating his floating pellets.
Sometimes he would pick up the pieces from the floor too, but he is definitely not moving fast enough to catch every sinking particle.
MArin


----------



## Marin (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, today popeye was really bad  So I did a %50 water chance and put in the charcoal filter. Tomorrow, I will start to use JPR tablets. I also added about 1/4 tsp of Epsom salt per 10 gallons. He is spitting the food out even more today, so I am worried.

I also detected 0.25 reading in Ammonia, can it be due to the MAracyns killing the beneficial bacteria? I also added some Microbe Lift today.

Is it possible that the popeye developed as a result of parazytic infection?

Any advice is really appreciated.

Thanks,
Marin


----------



## Marin (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all, I did two rounds of parazite treatment (JPR), I am not sure it helped with parazites. But the popeye is now really bad and there is a thin layer of tissue filled with fluid too.

I had removed salt in the last few days, so I am planning to add it back.

Now for treatment, I was thinking of Tetracycline (Maracyn-TC), do you think it is a good idea?

I also have Kanamycin, which I have already tried before the popeye developed, I could try that as well. The two maracyns did not seem to help..

Please help which medication to choose. I can try to get any recommendation.

Happy new years to everybody,
Marin


----------



## Marin (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all, I am posting some pictures of the severum with popeye. It got progressively worse.

After treating it with Maracyn 1 & 2 followed by Jungle parazite clear, the popeye worsened with development of fluid filled sacs under the eye:

January 3, 2011

















After treating with Kanamycin for 4 days, popeye continued to worsen, and the other eye is also popped out now:

January 8, 2011

























White cottony growths appeared in the holes on the head too:

















Yesterday I started treating with Jungle Fungus Clear and here is Homer sitting in his blue water today:









Today he looks more active, I hope for good. He is doing twitching movements and also swaying back and forth while breathing. He is having open mouth breathing since this started.. No interest in food and he cannot really see with the left eye , but both corneas are still clear.

I will try to post some videos too and give a summary of what happened since I last posted..

MArin


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

sounds like youve tried just about everything,and this has been going on for around a month,doesnt sound like hes doing better,maybe worse,I mean this in the most nice way,but if he is suffering and youve done what you can,to stop his suffering and yours,maybe time for euthenasia? Feel bad for you.
ROB


----------



## josmarazzopardi (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a 5 Year old Severeum with a severe eye infection. What kind of cure do you recommend?


----------



## josmarazzopardi (Sep 29, 2014)

https://lh6.ggpht.com/XhpyEULDBnkFdb95S ... OBAZaY=s85


----------

